# prochain arrivage nouvel ipad



## faithful (22 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai commandé le nouvel Ipad à la fnac des halles, le lendemain de la sortie.
je n'ai toujours aucune nouvelle. quand sera t il a nouveau disponible d'apres vous?
faut il du coup attendre 2 a 3 semaines comme indiqué sur le site d'apple ?

c'est super long. j'ai payé j'aimerais bien ne pas attendre des lustres.

si quelqu'un de la fnac passe par la et peut me renseigner. ce serait super.

merci d'avance


----------



## Lefenmac (22 Mars 2012)

Et pourquoi tu téléphones pas à la Fnac pour leur demander??????


----------



## ergu (22 Mars 2012)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Et pourquoi tu téléphones pas à la Fnac pour leur demander??????



Ben parce qu'ils sont méchants, à la FNAC - ils mangent les geek, y paraît.
Oh ! ça fout les boules !


----------



## supreme51 (22 Mars 2012)

moi j'ai commandé le miens sur le site de la fnac en 32g noir wifi lundi après midi reçu aujourd'hui


----------



## Lefenmac (22 Mars 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Ben parce qu'ils sont méchants, à la FNAC - ils mangent les geek, y paraît.
> Oh ! ça fout les boules !



Tu rigoles??? Pffff faudrait dénoncer ça.......


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (23 Mars 2012)

faithful a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai commandé le nouvel Ipad à la fnac des halles, le lendemain de la sortie.
> je n'ai toujours aucune nouvelle. quand sera t il a nouveau disponible d'apres vous?
> ...



Rien ne t'empêche d'annuler ta commande et d'aller voir ailleurs (ou vice-versa).
Quelle idée aussi d'aller commander à la FNAC, faut-il être maso...


----------



## Sharp (25 Mars 2012)

Commander ??? On n'a pas besoin de commander le nouvel iPad ! Les Apple store en regorgent. Et pas mal de fnac en ont aussi... Jeudi dernier une amie en acheté un dans un Apple store et tous les modèles ( en noir ou en blanc) étaient disponibles.


----------



## drs (25 Mars 2012)

Moi acheté a dart* samedi en 5min...pas de commande, pas de reservation avant, rien du tout!

Moi je vais plus a la fn** car ils mangent vraiment les geek, j'en ai fait les frais...enfin j'ai pu m'echapper à temps!


----------



## Balooners (25 Mars 2012)

Moi je n'arrive pas a trouver un Wifi 32 Go blanc en dispo en ligne. Il faut que j'appel les magasins demain...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Mars 2012)

Je ne comprend pas l'intérêt d'aller à la FNAC, quand c'est n tel plaisir d'éntrer dans un Apple store, d'être servi de suite par quelqu'un qui connaît son produit... Pourquoi aller voir ailleurs?


----------



## ragadomire (29 Mars 2012)

c'est vrai que des Apple Store on en trouve partout...


----------



## cowpilot (29 Mars 2012)

ragadomire a dit:


> c'est vrai que des Apple Store on en trouve partout...



ça, c'est une message de parisien...


----------



## tom_bidibule (29 Mars 2012)

cowpilot a dit:


> ça, c'est une message de parisien...





Le second degré, tu connais?


----------



## cowpilot (31 Mars 2012)

tom_bidibule a dit:


> Le second degré, tu connais?



ben oui, c'est ce que je fais!


----------



## macaddicted (1 Avril 2012)

Le Leclerc par chez moi en a des stocks à revendre


----------



## cowpilot (1 Avril 2012)

même en 32go? j'ai appelé une vingtaine de magasins dans le coin, personne n'en a en 32... j'ai commandé le mien lundi aprem dernier, et je suis toujours en "commande en traitement"... :mouais:
je pars en vacances vendredi soir, j'espère que je l'aurai à ce moment la...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Avril 2012)

si il n'y en a pas en 32... Prend le en 64... tu verras, c'est tellement mieux...

Sinon un petit week-end parisien pour visiter la capitale, et passer à l'apple store pour en prendre un...


----------



## cowpilot (3 Avril 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> si il n'y en a pas en 32... Prend le en 64... tu verras, c'est tellement mieux...
> 
> Sinon un petit week-end parisien pour visiter la capitale, et passer à l'apple store pour en prendre un...


il est quand même super cher en 64, mais bon j'aurais fait le pas je pense s'il y en avait... mais il n'y en a pas plus!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h12 ----------




Moumou92 a dit:


> si il n'y en a pas en 32... Prend le en 64... tu verras, c'est tellement mieux...
> 
> Sinon un petit week-end parisien pour visiter la capitale, et passer à l'apple store pour en prendre un...


et merci pour ton invitation, mais je te préviens on est nombreux (2 adultes, 3 gosses et un chien!). C'est grand chez toi?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Avril 2012)

cowpilot a dit:


> il est quand même super cher en 64, mais bon j'aurais fait le pas je pense s'il y en avait... mais il n'y en a pas plus!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h12 ----------
> 
> ...


C'est grand pour un appart parisien (60m2), mais pas assez pour tout ce monde... 

Mais il y a plein d'hôtel sympas étoilés auour de l'apple store...


----------

